# Anyone else awake at 3 a.m. and feel the need to pray?



## chicacanella (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't know what it means, but many times I am awakened at three a.m. and feel the need to pray or as if it is a spiritual matter. I don't know what it means but does anyone else get this?


----------



## klb120475 (Dec 7, 2007)

As an intercessor there are times when God does wake me up. It's never a specific time...just whenever He feels the need. During those times I listen for the Lord. If he doesn't give me specifics on what issue or who to pray for. I pray in my heavenly language until I feel a release.


----------



## mscocoface (Dec 7, 2007)

Raises hand!

I did this this morning and I immediately went to reading a devotion and checking myself to see if I felt overwhelmed by anything.

I had not done this in a while, so I prayed and then got on the computer. This was okay when I wasn't married but being newly married my honey got up and wanted to know what was going on and what he could do to make everything okay.

Gotta work on that one, but yes I do wake up and I do not know why 3:00 am is the magical hour.


----------



## sareca (Dec 7, 2007)

Aw man!  I thought my cold had woken me up. I didn't pray, I just sat gratefully in his presence. It was so comforting I fell asleep again.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like the Lord is calling you into intercession.

Are you obeying by praying? If so, a good thing would be to get a journal and write down what the Lord is saying to you.


----------



## springbreeze (Dec 7, 2007)

*Sounds like the Lord is calling you into intercession.

Are you obeying by praying? If so, a good thing would be to get a journal and write down what the Lord is saying to you.*
__________________



  i often wake up early wide awake, sometimes i ask God what is it
(of course in the most humble way) but i truly desire to know what or  
who he needs me to pray for, but i haven't heard him speak to me yet.
so i to pray in my heavenly voice until it stop flowing or until i fall to sleep.

 this is a great post..now i will no longer be because my 
           husband is sleeping like a baby and i'am awake


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2007)

chicacanella said:


> I don't know what it means, but many times I am awakened at three a.m. and feel the need to pray or as if it is a spiritual matter. I don't know what it means but does anyone else get this?



Yes, God had me getting up a 2:00am for prayer for about 10 years. He did not make me do it every night but it was many times in one week. Only recently He has allowed me to sleep longer like normal people but he still does it but not as often. Each time I was obedient things went well but if I did not I could tell throughout my day.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, when it does happen I will be sleepy but I will pray anyway.  I just always thought it was weird that it would be around 3 a.m. and it seems that God talks to me more in my dreams than anything.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 10, 2007)

chicacanella said:


> Well, when it does happen I will be sleepy but I will pray anyway. I just always thought it was weird that it would be around 3 a.m. and it seems that God talks to me more in my dreams than anything.


 
Chica, that time of 3am - 6am is called "Fourth Watch".  That is a time when your spirit is more alert than ever, but your flesh is more tired than ever.  That's one of the main reasons why the Lord wakes us up usually at that time of morning.


----------



## madamdot (Dec 10, 2007)

Sometimes its not for me but for someone else.


----------



## klb120475 (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Chica, that time of 3am - 6am is called "Fourth Watch". That is a time when your spirit is more alert than ever, but your flesh is more tired than ever. That's one of the main reasons why the Lord wakes us up usually at that time of morning.


 

I luv the Fourth Watch......


----------



## wantingtogrow (Dec 10, 2007)

I was actually going to say that, yes some of the apostolic churches (denomination fashioned after the early church of the apostles in the bible that were BIG on praying in the apostolic way) I grew up in emphasized the spiritual importance of that hour, so if you received a prompting I would count it joy because it means the God is prompting you to be alert about something. It is regarded as a spiritually sensitive time when you gain victory. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 10, 2007)

The Fourth Watch is worth it.... Worth it.... Worth it.... Wanna see things happen in prayer? Make the sacrifice and get up and pray during that time, prompted or not....

(I'm talking to myself, y'all)....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 10, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> The Fourth Watch is worth it.... Worth it.... Worth it.... Wanna see things happen in prayer? Make the sacrifice and get up and pray during that time, prompted or not....
> 
> (I'm talking to myself, y'all)....


 
Amen, sis.   I purchased some annointing oil from Chuck Pierce's ministry and its a Midnight Watch Oil, but I use it during the Fourth Watch and the fragrance is awesome during prayer.

www.gloryofzion.com


----------



## mscocoface (Dec 10, 2007)

I had learned about this time of prayer in churches I use to attend and in the Frank Peretti books.

I am going to talk with hubby tonight about this so he realizes it is nothing he is doing it is something the Father is doing.


----------



## TinyT (Dec 12, 2007)

This happened consistently since March of this year. For the first few months I did not know it was God and used that time to worry and overthink major events in my life. I would awaken at 3am and not get back to sleep until 30 minutes before I should get up for work. I was tired during work and it wasnt the best time for me.

Over time God started to show me that me waking up with constant sleep depriving worry was my clue that I was not fully surrending to him my thoughts and concerns. So I continued to be awakened, but instead of worry i had pre-wriiten scriptures in a notebook and would pray those. I prayed them so much until they became a part of me and I wouldn't have to turn the light on. I just prayed them from the Holy Spirit on the inside of me. As time went on, I began to pray for others while I was awake. Each time I chose to pray, I would get to sleep quicker and have more peacful sleep.

It is now the close of the year and I can say that I am fully healed of sleeplessness due to stress. When I wake up now at 5am, I am usually up for a bathroom break, I pray and thank the Lord for whatever is in my thoughts at the time and fall back asleep within 15-30 minutes. God is good and he is faithful to heal our minds and spirits.


----------



## gn1g (Dec 12, 2007)

3:00 am prayer time equals Victory. God reveals secrets during that time also.  Listen to what you are saying.   It's hard on the flesh but good for the spirit.  Jesus prayed during the fourth watch.  

Pray til you feel a release, even if you don't get out of bed.  But if your like me you will get so caught up in the prayer you will have to move.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ladies, you all have alert me about something. I have been wondering about this for about a year or two. It has been more so this year. I am always up about 3:00 AM, sometimes exactly. It seems almost like clockwork. I look at the clock and be like "Ok Lord, but why 3 AM?" Never to use the bathroom or anything. My eyes just pop open. I thought it was hormonal. But looking back, those have been my "carpet eating (laying prostrate)/walking the floor moments" I would utter one word and it seemed one word would lead into an hour or two. I would go to sleep afterward and wake up feeling like I slept the entire night. Never knew aboutthe fourth watch thing.


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 12, 2007)

That's crazy. This is the 1st time I have heard of the 4th watch. I have heard people in my church before talking about God waking them up to pray or something like that, but I never knew there was a name for that time. 

 For the last few years, I used to wake up about 30 mins-1 hour before I had to be up. I am in the military, so you know I would have to get up at some crazy times. If I had to be up at 3:30 for a range, my eyes would pop open at like 3. It took me the longest time to figure out that he wanted me to pray!

 I remember the last time I was deployed, God woke me up at around 4 and gave me a song. I just woke up with all these words in my heart. I heard him yell in my spirit "Get a paper and pen!"



It is a sacrifice sometimes, but it is soooooo worth it. He is good ya'll. He is good.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 12, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> That's crazy. This is the 1st time I have heard of the 4th watch. I have heard people in my church before talking about God waking them up to pray or something like that, but I never knew there was a name for that time.
> 
> For the last few years, I used to wake up about 30 mins-1 hour before I had to be up. I am in the military, so you know I would have to get up at some crazy times. If I had to be up at 3:30 for a range, my eyes would pop open at like 3. It took me the longest time to figure out that he wanted me to pray!
> 
> ...


 

Wow, this is just amazing! I remember one time I was asking God a question and the holy spirit revealed it to me through a scripture in the bible and I wrote it down and it was the question to my answer but a scripture I wasn't familiar with. 
I was like, "Wow, God is awesome."


----------

